# Kane in his BiteNot collar (and you thought the donut was bad ...)



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Came home today after shadowing my friend while she worked her golden on the job (which I will be doing soon as a new handler in the company!) ... anyways, came home to find Kane licking his incision despite the donut on his head!!

I didn't have high hopes for it lasting until Kane got his staples out because I knew the incision would itch pretty bad, so I'd ordered the BiteNot collar Lisa recommended just in case.

Well. Kane hates it. Full on pouty face, pity party, I refuse to move in this thing, the works! I'm sure he'll put me up for Worst Doggy Mom of the Year now! LOL. :hammer:

Have some pics!























































This is what he does when he really doesn't like wearing something, he comes up to me, leans against me, and sulks! LOL. Silly dog.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He looks miserable. Poor lil dude.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw poor boy. It's good for him though don't let him make you feel bad with the sad faces lol.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I know. I'm trying to steel myself against it, lol. That's what he gets for licking at his incision!! Luckily, he didn't do too much damage while I was gone. The incision still looks great.

Only 5 more days until the staples come out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA!! poor Kane, well he can pout all he wants! That is a 3500 dog right now right? lol Belle was really mad when she had it on but not as bad as the cone. She got better as the days went by but it won't be forever. lol at his pouty face!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> HA!! poor Kane, well he can pout all he wants! That is a 3500 dog right now right? lol Belle was really mad when she had it on but not as bad as the cone. She got better as the days went by but it won't be forever. lol at his pouty face!


I WISH!

Remember he almost died of heat stroke in June, and that was an easy $250.

With his previous vet bills and food/care expenses and all the toys his spoiled butt has, this surgery probably put him close to 5k, if not more.

Damn dog is lucky he's my heart and soul. :roll: Stupid mutt, lol. 

He's acting the same as if it was the cone, but it's still better cause he's not getting caught ON THE GROUND. "Mooooommmyyyy, it got caught on the ground and I don't want to lift my head to keep walking, you have to lift my head for meeeee."

SMH, dog. LOL


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL So many "I really don't like you right now" looks. Poor guy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

where do you get that? and how long did it take to order? i have a dog who likes to kill cones and its driving me nuts.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> I WISH!
> 
> Remember he almost died of heat stroke in June, and that was an easy $250.
> 
> ...


Kaos was my 20,000 dog and that is not an exaggeration! he had 3 episode that landed him at the vet for a week and was about 5 grand each time..... I loved that dog but I am happy I do not rush to the vet anymore! most things now I can take care of. I can only image how bad the cone must be because you cannot see vs just having your neck in a brace! lol



angelbaby said:


> where do you get that? and how long did it take to order? i have a dog who likes to kill cones and its driving me nuts.


It's called a no bite collar and I bet she will post a link for you  I found them on ebay too


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you , I love ebay ill check there 1st


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's the link anyways for those who prefer to avoid Ebay (like me, lol):

Home Page

I chose dog.com as the supplier I used to get it. I ordered right before last weekend (SMH Labor Day weekend), so selected 2-day shipping hoping I'd get it on time before Kane started licking. It arrived on Wednesday in perfect condition. Dog.com has a 30-day return policy, so if I wanted to, I could use the collar and return it after he got the staples out, but knowing Kane, I'll want to keep it around for the future, LOL.

Celestial, I wouldn't be surprised if Kane killed me in my sleep. 

After this surgery, I'll be trying to run to the vet a lot less. If there's one thing I can trust about you guys is your health advice. 

edit: Forgot to say, if you get the collar from the home page and use the chart there, make sure you actually measure. They say a "pit bull" is 5" long in the neck but I eyed Kane's neck (using the precise and accurate measurement style of holding his chuck-it ball above his head, lol) and figured it was 6". And I was right. So make sure you measure!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh the indignity!


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

Soooo pouty. It's moments like these I thank doG that we cant understand what they are saying. I think we'd all be scarred for life if we could hear what they were saying about us sometimes.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Look at that face! what a pouty pup! lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

oh he does look horrible and suffering lol My dog does the same thing when she sulks lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL when bear got neutered, he had to wear the cone of shame, an boy did he ever look so sad, so i took it off, an he never touched his incsision,

LOL kane looks like he hates you for this, but he looks soo cute in it


----------

